# Ryobi ERT2100v



## Tisdai (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi

After browsing through many threads on here i have noticed that a lot of the routers used when doing a search on the type a lot of the members use, it looks like at least a 2 to 3 horsepower router is used in the table.

I have a new Ryobi ERT2100v, " Routers [ RYOBI ] Power tools and benchtop | Garden power tools " I have done a search on the net for the volts / watts conversion into horsepower and the results were " 2100 (watts / horsepower) = 2.8 horsepower" I am not upto scratch on my my maths to be able to see if this is correct.

If it is then it should be ok for a router table, if not , taking into consideration that it will be used for some large projects, what is the lowest Horsepower router that would be considered ok to use.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Dave

That Ryobi will do the job, so long as you don't use cabinet panel raising bits all the time.
What did you pay for it? They are normally under a ton, so for a moderately powerful router are reasonable value.
I've got one, primarily for the double fence and the fact that I've collets from a cheap Macallister that fit and give a full range of metric and imperial collet sizes.
That link you posted mentions diameter of the clamp 12mm, by which I assume they mean the collet in a bad translation from the original. Have you used yours yet? 12mm shank cutters are not common in the UK. 12.7mm (1/2")doesn't sound a lot, but they won't fit in a 12mm collet without b#####ering it up.
It didn't bother me, as I've collets and cutters of all sizes, but getting 1/2" collets might not be so easy there.

Sorry I'm not really answering the question but yes, for non professional, non continuous use, it should do you.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tisdai said:


> Hi
> 
> After browsing through many threads on here i have noticed that a lot of the routers used when doing a search on the type a lot of the members use, it looks like at least a 2 to 3 horsepower router is used in the table.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave - Here's a handy little converter:
Online Conversion - Auto-Converter

Your 2.8 hp is a lot closer to 3 hp than my 2-1/4. You shouldn't have any problem.


----------



## Tisdai (Aug 29, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> That Ryobi will do the job, so long as you don't use cabinet panel raising bits all the time.
> What did you pay for it? They are normally under a ton, so for a moderately powerful router are reasonable value.
> ...


Hi peter

The site i bought it from " Ryobi Ert-2100 230v Router 2100w 1/2in, RYBERT2100V at D&M Tools " sells it for £99.00 at the moment, i don't know if it will go up in price or not, and yes it came with 1/2" and 1/4" collets and 2 parallel fences, 1 with micro adjust. I have tried it with 1/2" bits i had ordered from the US, and it gave a nice clean cut and joint with the rail and style bits i used.



> Hi Dave - Here's a handy little converter:
> Online Conversion - Auto-Converter
> 
> Your 2.8 hp is a lot closer to 3 hp than my 2-1/4. You shouldn't have any problem.


Hi jschaben

Thanks for the link i will have a look at it in a bit and see what results i get.


Thanks both of you for your replies and assurance i appreciate it.

Dave


----------



## mickyblueeyes (Oct 16, 2010)

according to the Ryobi manual the ERT2100v is 1.3 horse power


----------

